
Statistically split concatinated words: 'imateapot' to ['im', 'a', 'teapot'] - keredson
https://github.com/keredson/wordninja
======
byoung2
The true test is whether it can split salesexchange into sales exchange
instead of sale sex change

~~~
keredson
it can! :) >>> wordninja.split('salesexchange') ['sales', 'exchange']

